
Raspberry Pi 4: Release Date, Specs, Price, Everything We Know - rcarmo
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/raspberry-pi-4-everything-we-know,38539.html
======
ggm
He dislikes usb-c for ruggedness in challenging environments but its on
MacBook pro and Lenovo X and t series being chucked into dusty backpacks and
dirty cafe tables?

Sure you can get din mounts for a pi but if you want a pi in a rugged
environment it has many many more points of weakness like it's bare gpio
points and exposure to lots of surface mount parts

